

Ask HN: How to spend $90 on software - moubarak

I have a VISA gift card containing $90 and i want to spend it buying software. i tried to use it with iTunes but that didn&#x27;t work because it has no billing address.<p>i&#x27;m a software engineer and i work on image processing. What software do you guys recommend worth buying. It could be anything since i&#x27;m willing to give it a try if you guys think it&#x27;s worth $90.<p>In other words, what software first comes to your mind if you had an extra $90?
======
ronyeh
Some folks are fans of:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/](http://www.sublimetext.com/)

Or you can buy a few years of: [https://lastpass.com/](https://lastpass.com/)

~~~
moubarak
i see you are a mobile developer. i am a mobile developer too. i learned some
vim back when i babbled in web development a bit, but i find it very difficult
when it comes to camera apps on android/ios. Do you think i should try harder
or are text editors like sublime are not made for that purpose..im curious.
cheers!

P.S. LastPass looks great..ill probably go for it

~~~
ronyeh
When coding for iOS / Android, I'd just use the recommended IDEs – XCode /
Android Studio.

~~~
moubarak
i personally use Eclipse and XCode too.. but JetBrains' AppCode looks really
kewl. i know Android Studio is based off their IntelliJ so i'm really inclined
to try AppCode.

------
stonemetal
Usually those things have a website you can go to to register a billing
address so you can use it on line. Try reading the packaging that came with
the card if it isn't printed on the card itself.

~~~
moubarak
i was able to use the card with Amazon.com without registering a billing
address. However Apple seems to not allow them on iTunes. i quit trying after
reading on Apple Support that it's not possible and i should purchase an
iTunes gift card instead.

i did go through the packaging/website etc. No registration required. Here's
their website
[http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/prepaid/gift_card_how.htm...](http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/prepaid/gift_card_how.html)

~~~
dangrossman
It's not _required_ , that's just how you provide a billing address so that
when sites do an address verification, it doesn't fail. The page you linked
says exactly that. Sites aren't blocking you from using a gift card, they're
blocking you from paying without address verification.

> To make an online or phone purchase, you will need to register your card.
> You can do this by either calling the issuing provider, or by visiting their
> website. This information should have been supplied to you when you received
> the card. It may also be printed on the back of the card. When you make an
> online or phone purchase, the name, address, and phone number you use will
> need to be exactly the same as the information you provided when registering
> your card.

[http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/prepaid/gift_card_how.htm...](http://usa.visa.com/personal/cards/prepaid/gift_card_how.html#anchor_6)

------
adamtaa
One website immediately comes to mind. Jetbrains.com It depends on what you
want but for $90 i have found much that is useful there.

~~~
moubarak
Their IDEs are awesome..unfortunately they're over $90. Thanks for the pointer
though i'll add them to my wish list.

